# Should You Tone Down Your Sexy Style After Getting Married?



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

For many women, clothing is a means of expression. What a woman wears is an extension of her personality as well as her personal style and, for some women, that style is very sexy. When you get married, you may find yourself making certain changes to reflect the significant change in your life, but should changing your style be part of the process? 

*Questions to Ask Yourself*

Before you decide to change your style, there are a few questions you need to ask yourself. First and foremost, do you dress a certain way to attract attention (particularly male attention), or is it simply the style of dress you like? Second, regardless of your own intentions, does your style attract unwanted attention from other men? If your style is creating problems within the relationship, you might consider making a change, but you should also have an honest conversation with your husband about it. 

If you’re not ready to have a conversation about your style as a whole, take some time to ask yourself these questions each time you dress up to go out. When you’re picking an outfit, be conscious of why you’re making that decision. Ask yourself whether the outfit is appropriate for the venue and for the company and, if it’s a particularly revealing outfit, ask yourself why you’re choosing that piece over something more modest. There is certainly nothing wrong with looking and feeling good, but it’s a good idea to get an understanding for yourself of why you’re making certain wardrobe choices.

*Questions to Ask Your Husband*

If you’re thinking about changing your style after getting married, think about whether it’s a personal choice you’re making for yourself or one your husband has asked you to make. Many married men comment that their wife’s style is a large part of what attracted them to her in the first place. If your husband suddenly has a problem with your style, you should ask him why those feelings changed. If your husband is worried about you attracting male attention, it may be an issue of low self-esteem or jealousy on his part, rather than an actual concern about your actions. In either case, having an open conversation about the issue is a good place to start.

*Find a Style Solution that Works for Both of You*

You shouldn’t have to change who you are for your husband but, at the same time, you shouldn’t do things that upset him. If your style is a serious issue, consider making some changes that will tone things down a little bit without causing you to lose all sense of your personal style. Maybe you reserve your super sexy outfits for a hot date night and keep some sexy lingerie at home. Maybe you try to mix up your wardrobe with some pieces that are still sexy but less revealing. 

Your style is your own and it should make you happy, but that doesn’t mean it can’t change over time. You may discover that, in making changes to your personal style, you find a whole new realm of fashion that you love even more. 

VS Glen, Community Support


----------

